
We switched to Amazon ECS and you won’t believe what happened next - bookbild
https://www.mapbox.com/blog/switch-to-ecs/?utm_content=bufferf5427&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
shouldbworking
Make it longer. Title is way too clickbait to fly on HN

~~~
bookbild
Clickbait? Frankly, I'm not trying to attract clicks - I'm using HN as a free
repo to save articles I find interesting and may want to refer to later. The
clicks are just a coincidence...should I care what others think? Does HN
penalize these kinds of posts? The sheer volume of unnecessary articles on HN
would suggest otherwise. Please enlighten me if I'm egregiously violating
protocol.

~~~
shouldbworking
Woah not trying to insult you, was just browsing /new and saw the title. The
post contents were fine. Any title that sounds like clickbait either doesn't
get upvoted or will get changed by the mods.

Your title amounts to a longer version of "click here to see what happened
next!" Instead of a summary of what actually happened.

~~~
grzm
The submitted title is that of the actual article. If you believe the title is
clickbait, take some extra steps by recommending a better submission title and
perhaps contact the mods via the contact link in the footer so it can be
updated. If you don't think the submission is worthwhile for HN, flag it once
you have enough karma to do so.

